# Grey Squirrels And Deer Hunting



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Well I went to the public woods this evening to hunt a new spot that looked promising. Within the first hour I saw all the different colored squirrels,grey,red,and a black one. Later on about 5:30 the grey squirrel busted me and would not stop barking at me and letting out these cries like I never heard. I had to get a stick and throw it at him for him to quit and leave. I did have a deer come in at 6:30 but to much brush from where it was at. Tomorrow is another day........Rich


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

you need a couple blunt arrows with flu-flu feathers. shoot the squirrels...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

My quiver holds only four arrows… Two of them have practice tips… And they are just for squirrels


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

9Left said:


> My quiver holds only four arrows… Two of them have practice tips… And they are just for squirrels


Practice tips, good idea!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

YEP,,, we always carry 1 or 2 practice tips & arrows. Coyotes, squirrels or a PACK of deer chasing dogs,,,, and, if you had to put down a sick ****.
AND, If you ever had a non-lethal spine shot, crawling away,,,,,,, ;>)


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Doboy said:


> YEP,,, we always carry 1 or 2 practice tips & arrows. Coyotes, squirrels or a PACK of deer chasing dogs,,,, and, if you had to put down a sick ****.
> AND, If you ever had a non-lethal spine shot, crawling away,,,,,,, ;>)


Never seen a pack of deer that chase dogs?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Ohio Snake (Oct 1, 2018)

I used a practice tip and skewered a squirrel once at ten yards.The same morning, my buddies dad missed a spike at 15 yards..lol


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

My luck if I shot at a bushy tail would be a deer coming in and heard the shot go off, plus wasting a arrow and a tip if u hit a log or roots.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Ohio Snake said:


> I used a practice tip and skewered a squirrel once at ten yards.The same morning, my buddies dad missed a spike at 15 yards..lol


I have shot at them too. So close! Tree stand Bodrum I guess.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Shooting squirrel is good practice. If you can hit a squirrel you should be able to hit a deer.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

CFIden said:


> I have shot at them too. So close! Tree stand Bodrum I guess.


Beardom.


----------



## Ohio Snake (Oct 1, 2018)

I actually stalked him..lol


CFIden said:


> I have shot at them too. So close! Tree stand Bodrum I guess.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Oh yeah Sami The Squirrel sang me a couple of new releases this evening......Rich


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My BIL has a hunting cabin on a private farm in SE Ohio. There are nothing but grey squirrels around there. At least I've never seen any other kind. They are total P's in the A! One time I found a spot I wanted to hunt, and went up a tree in my climber. After a while I hear scurrying in the leaves, and it's a grey that climbed the slender oak next to me. When it reached my level it stopped and just stared at me! For what seemed like a half hour! My neck started to cramp up from staying so still.

Eventually the squirrel kept climbing, and I relaxed. Next thing I know is there is stuff raining down on me from above. I chance a look up and there's that squirrel, laying in the crotch of a brand peeling acorns, and letting the debris fall on me. The little bastard! And if they start barking at you, yes! There is NO let up! And the last bark in any sequence sound like a bark/scream/strangulation! One of the weirder sounds I've ever heard in the woods.

I had an idea. Instead of wasting an expensive arrow on them, maybe carry an Airsoft pistol on you when hunting. If they're close enough, and you can sting them with a plastic pellet, they will probably go away and leave you alone.


----------

